# Barn Siding



## Karl_99 (Jul 24, 2017)

This Jr. George rollerball pen was made with some siding from a 207 yr. old barn in NJ. I crosscut it on an angle to make it more interesting. It is amazing how tight the grain is.

I plan to make a pen stand with another piece of barn siding. What is a good way to seal the painted side without losing the "natural" look?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2017)

Karl - Thats just sharp as hell. Excellent choice with that antique finish on the kit. Nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 25, 2017)

Great looking timber on that writing instrument!
Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 25, 2017)

That is tight grained wood. I love it, nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2017)

Great idea to cut it on a bias!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice, Karl!

As far as sealing the barn wood and trying to keep the painted portions looking natural, I'd consider a coat or two of Watco Danish Oil. It's one of my favorite finishes to use as it soaks in, rather than forming a glossy film. I haven't used it over paint like you would be, but I have used it over milk paint a number of times and have always had good results with it - adds a little layer of protection to the milk paint and, while it does add a little slight sheen to it, doesn't make it glossy. Might be worth trying on a scrap piece/cutoff first. Boiled Linseed Oil could be another possibility.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Karl!
> 
> As far as sealing the barn wood and trying to keep the painted portions looking natural, I'd consider a coat or two of Watco Danish Oil. It's one of my favorite finishes to use as it soaks in, rather than forming a glossy film. I haven't used it over paint like you would be, but I have used it over milk paint a number of times and have always had good results with it - adds a little layer of protection to the milk paint and, while it does add a little slight sheen to it, doesn't make it glossy. Might be worth trying on a scrap piece/cutoff first. Boiled Linseed Oil could be another possibility.



Thanks for the idea. I have some BLO and will give it a try. I am looking for a light coating for protection without much gloss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 25, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Great idea to cut it on a bias!


I cut most blanks on a bias. It can be trickier to turn, but the results are worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2017)

Beauty! Just goes to show you don't always need exotic wood to make something special...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 25, 2017)

Neat ! What's the spices of the siding ?


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Neat ! What's the spices of the siding ?


I am not sure...guessing it is some type of soft wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

